# Maserati Spyder Cambiocorsa - 2005



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Maserati Spyder Cambiocorsa 2005 with 6000 kms run and despite being in a "new" had the normal problems of cars that are improperly washed (looking having 600,000 kms ..: ().


















Prepared for the paint correction and even being a gray, up to 4 steps to get the best result.



















































Doors and side



































Suitcase


















After the same panel and side


























Correction of optical


















After correction of the painting and 70 total hours spent.










Treatment of the wheels and arches


































Detailed Interior


























Awesome V8 detailed


















Time to show the finished product with the LSP Concours Z



















































Time to take the last photos e. ..



















































































.. Time to go and deliver to the temple where he lives


















Regards


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Beautiful car, looks awesome! There looks to be some very interesting cars in the garage at the end!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

What a great car! stunning pictures.
Real nice work, keep up the good job!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JBirchy said:


> Beautiful car, looks awesome! There looks to be some very interesting cars in the garage at the end!


Very nice , with more gems like this one


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mate , you are an artisan not a detailer another top job Rui :thumb:

And yes , those cars on the background :argie:

Regards Mario


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Another top detail :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice fella :thumb:


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks awesome..


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Another Top Job:thumb: What a beut!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thats great Rui, one of my favorite cars to detail.
Did a blue Gransport last year and loved every minute of the job.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Envy Valeting said:


> Thats great Rui, one of my favorite cars to detail.
> Did a blue Gransport last year and loved every minute of the job.


It has a sweet engine and make an awesome sound , great machines the Masers :thumb:

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Fabulous - that is truly magnificent.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic work Rui!


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice job, one of my favourite cars as well :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Danny B said:


> Nice job, one of my favourite cars as well :thumb:


Yes , its a great car :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice work mate 

Baz


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> Very nice work mate
> 
> Baz


Thanks :thumb:


----------

